

Show HN: PackageIndex - TechStacks of projects / companies - packageindex
https://packageindex.com/#/

======
ErikRogneby
Searching for "bootstrap" returned zero results. How about some examples?

~~~
packageindex
which browser are you using? I just checked ffox, chrome and safari and they
all work fine. All the projects listed there happen to use bootstrap. e.g when
I type in nginx, many get filtered out

